# Lincoln



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Everyone Am back from my weekend away in Lincoln. We had a lovely time, it was great to see all my friends again.
Angel, my 10 yr olds Norwegian, got her 2nd(Sat) and 3rd(Sun) Grand International Certificates, she was also Nominated for Best in Show both days, but was beaten by a very nice Maine Coon. Elise, my white Norwegian, got her 3rd Champion certificate (Sat)she is now a FIFe Champion, at 11 months Sunday she got her 1st International Certificate.
Willow our 13 yr olds HouseHold Pet, got 1st place, Nominated and got Best in Show on Saturday and Sunday got 1st and was Nominated.
Also, the 2 cats that some of you will know about that were returned to us, as they were no longer wanted, were taken to the show by their new owners, The girl got her 1st Champion certificate. The boy got his 1st Champion caertificate and the Best In Variety*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS AND MUCH DESERVED FOR ANGEL, ELISE and WILLOW and of course you Selk and also for your two cats that also did extremley well-that showed their 1st idiot slaves whats whatSo pleased for you-you'll need a bigger show off room at this rate-can we have some pics of said cats--pleaassee and thanks


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

ane very big well done and congrate's to you all


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS *- its sounds like you cleaned up!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thank You very much

Here is my website link Kelly, it will be easier for you to look on there, lol

Not put new results up on their pages yet, but theres loads of pikkies ect.
New Page 1*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations - well done all of you !!! xxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Dee*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

congratulations!!!

ive just checked out the pics on your website, your cats ae stunning


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Thanks Kay, it's nice when other people think so too*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

You must be delighted!!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thank You May, yes we are so proud of them*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thank You very much
> 
> Here is my website link Kelly, it will be easier for you to look on there, lol
> 
> ...


What makes you think i haven't looked already-you have a rubbish memory lady-bet you were a fish in a past life


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> What makes you think i haven't looked already-you have a rubbish memory lady-bet you were a fish in a past life


*Well, i'm so sorry, wish i'd not bothered!! Maybe I do have a rubbish memory, but hey, there's worse things in life.*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS
Sounds like a really great day, you must be thrilled  

I've just been on your web site as well, gorgeous, gorgeous cats  
(and I love Ken's paintings)


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thank You very much Kat
I've taken some more pics of the kittens now they're 5 weeks, will be putting them on in a bit*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Well, i'm so sorry, wish i'd not bothered!! Maybe I do have a rubbish memory, but hey, there's worse things in life.*


No don't apologise, i know how great achievements can leave at sixes and sevensies-it's just a cross we have to bear as slaves


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Just been on your kittens page. Now how beautiful are those babies???????   Who on earth could resist those faces


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well done!! 

Just checking your site.. how ace is that play area!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, yea, you got that right Kelly, lol
Thanks Kat, they are so cute, I've got somebody coming tomorrow to look at them and somebody on Tuesday, who has asked for 2 of the girls to be put on hold, they are coming all the way from London, so fingers crossed 
Thanks Bee They are very spoilt, lol. *


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Just seen your site and beautiful cats and kittens - I wish I didn't have such a full house or I would be over like a shot. Those kittens are too cute 

What a fantastic looking breed - congratulations to you and your cats on your show results!!

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Thank You Emily*


----------

